# pressure washer rig build



## wfduggan (Mar 8, 2014)

Short and sweet. I know water proofing and painting well. But as far as the pressure cleaning I'm probably considered a newby.

So here goes the question. I'm building a pressure washing rig. I have a 3k psi pump. only 2.7. originally only purchased for the purpose of getting the walls clean enough for painting. (like I said pressure washing isn't my main goal) that said, I see a value in using everything I have at my disposal to make money so why not start marketing pressure washing too.


Any way, I have a trailer, have water tanks, and have the pressure sprayer. I know adding a downstream heater would be a good add. Anyone have any suggestions on my pressure cleaning rig build? or, know of a site where I can get some ideas?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

wfduggan said:


> Short and sweet. I know water proofing and painting well. But as far as the pressure cleaning I'm probably considered a newby.
> 
> So here goes the question. I'm building a pressure washing rig. I have a 3k psi pump. only 2.7. originally only purchased for the purpose of getting the walls clean enough for painting. (like I said pressure washing isn't my main goal) that said, I see a value in using everything I have at my disposal to make money so why not start marketing pressure washing too.


My first reply to the marketing question may be, "because you have no idea what you are doing and that pump is lousy even for consumer grade". But I am not a dick and help many guys here. Go over to PT State (pressure washing forum). All the info and gear you need are there.


----------



## wfduggan (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks. Yea I know it's a POS pump. I've used good ones and good rigs (owned by others), but this one I have was all I needed for this work, so I'm working to upgrade everything to quality equipment but I will admit I'm uneducated when it comes to pressure washing. My pump cost $400 bucks new from lowes. LOL. My paint rig however ran from $6-8k new. So I am venturing outside my comfort zone.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

wfduggan said:


> Thanks. Yea I know it's a POS pump. I've used good ones and good rigs (owned by others), but this one I have was all I needed for this work, so I'm working to upgrade everything to quality equipment but I will admit I'm uneducated when it comes to pressure washing. My pump cost $400 bucks new from lowes. LOL. My paint rig however ran from $6-8k new. So I am venturing outside my comfort zone.


Venturing outside your comfort zone is the best thing you can do.. in life and business. Sounds like you are willing to invest in the right tools so your goal is reasonable. Technique is what you will get the most out of. Softwashing (using low pressure and chem cleaners) is what just about all pros do today. You're feet will rarely leave the ground once you have everything dialed in. 

In your shoes, if you're serious about buying once and buying right, a 5.6gpm - 8 gpm machine, on-truck/trailer hose reels and reserve tank, are the basics. Some of the guys at PT State are gear junkies and you'll see some very efficient setups.


----------

